# Found A One, I Think - South Bend Lathe



## Bill Rosselot (Dec 23, 2015)

I found a what is to be a 10" x 36" Lathe.  I'm thinking I could pick this up for about 500.  I was wondering if you guys think it is worth it?  Looks like it needs a good cleaning.
Thanks Bill


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2015)

As long as your willing to put the time into restoring it. It has potential, I see 2 chucks, can't tell if it has any other tooling. Looks like it might have a taper attachment or parts of it. It looks kind of like mine did before I restored it. If I found a 13" like that I would snap it up, that's about the only way I would give up my heavy 10.


----------



## Andre (Dec 23, 2015)

That is a 13" small spindle South Bend. With a 6' bed, should weigh around 1600 pounds. 


Spindle nose thread on those machines is fairly oddball. It's a real bonus if it comes with spindle nose, thread protector, and drawtube. Small spindle 13's take 3A collets. Large spindle 13's (some thing like a D1-4 cam lock chuck mount) take 5c collets. Spindle taper is around MT5 but it's not standardized. If it includes a SB spindle taper to MT4 sleeve, also a bonus. Tailstock taper is MT4. 

The machine in the above photo has a single tumbler gearbox. When using longitudinal power feeds you can switch between feeds without grinding gears while the spindle is still running, using the top lever. There are two hidden oiling points on the gearbox, one at the bottom of the top lever on the gearbox, and one on the top left of the threading chart on the front. The oiling hole on the latter should have a small pin plug, just to keep dirt out. 

It's a very capable machine, the perfect size for any shop not doing huge work.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Dec 23, 2015)

Here is the rest of the pictures I'm going to go look at this right after Christmas.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Dec 23, 2015)

My question would be can you still get parts for it?  If the bed is not in bad shape there looks like there could be some more life left in the old girl.


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice lathe........it looks like it's been ignored, but not abused!!!

Here's a few link on evaluating a used lathe:
http://www.mermac.com/advicenew.html
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-guide-for-selecting-the-right-lathe-for-beginners.25915/

My favourite test for bed wear is to simply to move the carriage to near the headstock, tighten down the carriage locks so the carriage just moves, then try to move the carriage from one end to the other. Typically bead wear is worst near the headstock. However, surface rust may prevent this test from being useful....
For headstock bearing wear try lifting the spindle nose and listen the try moving it in a circle.

Dust it off, lube it up and you probably have a life-long machine...........

-brino


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 23, 2015)

That looks like an awesome project. I personally would buy it... but I'm also a novice at best and my 2 cents might only be worth 1 right now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2015)

The new pics show a taper attachment, a collet closer draw tube, a collet rack, and a steady rest, and the 2 chucks. I would give 500 bucks for that so fast!! If I was you I would snach it up and restore it.
Guys are selling the taper attachment alone for 500 bucks on fee bay, just sayin.
That old girl with the small dials has a lot of potential and could be a solid performer again with a little tlc.


----------



## Andre (Dec 23, 2015)

The taper attachment came standard on all 13's I believe. Yes you can still find used parts on ebay, and even some new bearing rebuild and wiking kits for the apron and QCGB.

Even if it doesn't pass the bearing wear test, it's worth it for $500. You have a lot of adjustment in those sleeve type bearings, and can sometimes find replacement sleeves used. They're not scraped to the spindle so they should fit just fine.


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd snap that right up for 500 bucks.

In fact, I'd be in my truck right now on my way to the seller with cash in hand if I found that.

You just can't find a deal like that around these parts...


----------



## bob308 (Dec 24, 2015)

if you need a lathe. don't let that one get away. it even has the collets.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 24, 2015)

I would jump on it. As said way more than $500 just in parts. My guess is a little cleanup and inspection and you would probably be good to go. Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2015)

for 500 you'd better get it, that deal will not come again....


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Dec 28, 2015)

Well disappointed  I called the guy the day after Christmas and asked if he still had it and I wanted to buy it.  Well he did so loaded up the truck and off we went.  Got there just in time to see it being loaded on a truck.  I guess the story is someone else in the shop had sold it that morning.  But I did get to look it over and everything was in good shape except the gear box and the ways, the gear box had several gears with teeth missing, and the ways under the carriage in the had looked like somebody had taken an angle grinder to them to try to smooth out the gauges out.  Also had a crack in the spindle housing that holds the front spindle bearings.  The guy that bought it was going to use it for parts.  So maybe I dodged a bullet on that one.
I want to thank all of you guys that helped me.  I will continue to look for a new set of machines.  I'm now going to spend some time getting my shop rewired and sorted out.

Bill


----------

